# Wheel Spacers



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok, so I'm a machinist and instead of paying $100 per PAIR of wheel spacers, I bought some aluminum bar stock, and plan to make my own... Before I have to take my tires off the 4 wheelers and measure everything, does anyone know or have access to the dimensions that I would need? I'm making them for my 650i, my Kodiak, and my buddy's 650 SRA.. I know all the bolt patterns and bolt sizes, I just need to know the Outer Diameter and Inner Diameter of the spacers... 

The 650i and the kodiak have the same bolt pattern, so I'm assuming I can make all the spacers exactly the same for them... 
I know the 650 SRA has a larger bolt pattern and bolt size, so it will be a larger diameter on the spacer as well (i think...)

Any info is greatly appreciated...


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

i dont know anything you need to know lol, but if you can make some for a 2005 Brute 750 that beats the stores $100 id be interested!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not gonna be producing them... I just found a way to save me some money... since I don't own my own machine shop (just work in one) I couldn't produce them fast enough to sell them cheaper than the other guys... being a machinist, I see why they are so expensive, but the companies that mass produce them are making a killing off of them... I don't have a CNC mill so I will be making mine all manually.. and the solid aluminum bar 6" diameter cost me like $150 for 18" of it... 

So no one has access to these dimensions for me? I've been working long hours and haven't had a chance to bust out the calipers and pull off the wheels to measure...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I figured MIMB wouldn't let me down like this... maybe I'll just go ask on HL... LOL... :nutkick: HL would probly ban me for not buying their spacers... 

anyway, I guess I'll have to stop being lazy and break out the jack and lug wrench...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Outside to outside mine are 5 & 3/4 inches across. Inside hole across is 2 & 15/sixteen across......how much for a set of 1 inch 4/110 pattern??


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Outside to outside mine are 5 & 3/4 inches across. Inside hole across is 2 & 15/sixteen across......how much for a set of 1 inch 4/110 pattern??


Thanks Bootlegger! I'm not making them to sell them, just for my bikes and a couple friends... but if for some reason I decide to make more to sell, you guys would be the first to know... but I doubt that will happen, since I don't have all the production equipment to make them quickly enough to make money... Maybe if I have extra material I'll make a couple extras and first come first served... but I'll let ya'll know..


----------

